# $12,000 puppies?



## Roscoe618 (Jan 11, 2020)

This question goes out to breeders and owners of at least 2 GSD puppies.

What constitutes such a high price for a GSD puppy? 

This is in no way shape or form discounting the reputation of expensive breeders. I am merely curious. 

I have bought 4 GSD puppies in my lifetime from reputable breeders but never had to pay this kind of price or even close to it.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

WOW, wish my puppies could command that price tag! Inflated price. Some people think that because it is so expensive, it must be the best. Think of the price of different makes/models of cars.German engineering comes to mind. LOL


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Roscoe618 said:


> This question goes out to breeders and owners of at least 2 GSD puppies.
> 
> What constitutes such a high price for a GSD puppy?
> 
> ...


How old is this puppy? I would expect a dog titled to a IGP1 or 2, at the age of 2-3 years old for that price. The most likely answer is that puppy has a high VA parent like Willy, bred to an outstanding(conformation) female. I still wouldn't buy it, but those are the types I could see reaching that high. No way any working line puppy should be that high.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I honestly don’t believe any puppy is worth that kind of money, _unless_ the pup has been extensively trained. I’m not talking potty training and crate training. I’m talking service dog training, protection training, etc. and I also wouldn’t pay that much for a “trained” 8 month old puppy. Because again, imo and ime, an 8 month old puppy is not trained. Otherwise, no pedigree is worth that price.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

In a word, NOTHING!


----------



## Roscoe618 (Jan 11, 2020)

I believe the pups are under a year old. They are not titled, or highly trained. But what I have read they come from a good German import lineage with level 3 titled parents.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Not a chance ....


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

No. I’ve never paid over $2,000 and I have had a lot of dogs.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I can see 12,000 for a trained adult working dog, up to 40,000 depending on the capability of the dog.

No chance I'd pay that for a pup.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

I know working line breeders charging 8500$+ for puppies because there's a world champion in the pedigree! Some people obviously fall for that and pay these ridiculous prices thinking that's a guarantee they're going to get a great dog. And also the working line breeder in Georgia whose puppies from untitled parents are 3500$ for sables and 3800$ for the rare black pups!!


----------



## Roscoe618 (Jan 11, 2020)

David Winners said:


> I can see 12,000 for a trained adult working dog, up to 40,000 depending on the capability of the dog.
> 
> No chance I'd pay that for a pup.


Yeah i am sure a protection trained family 2 year old commands $20k plus. The most I have paid for a pup is $2800 and he is well worth it. But I would like to see what a $12,000 ten month old untrained puppy looks like to be commanding such high price regardless of how reputable the breeder.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

Roscoe618 said:


> Yeah i am sure a protection trained family 2 year old commands $20k plus. The most I have paid for a pup is $2800 and he is well worth it. But I would like to see what a $12,000 ten month old untrained puppy looks like to be commanding such high price regardless of how reputable the breeder.


It would have more to do with supply and demand than the intrinsic qualities of the pup. At the high end, expensive things aren't _that _much better than regular nice things. Is $200/lb wagyu beef really that much better than a nice premium steak you can get for $40 at a restaurant? I've had both, and not to my taste buds!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

CactusWren said:


> It would have more to do with supply and demand than the intrinsic qualities of the pup. At the high end, expensive things aren't _that _much better than regular nice things. Is $200/lb wagyu beef really that much better than a nice premium steak you can get for $40 at a restaurant? I've had both, and not to my taste buds!


No, it's because of the work that professionals have put into the dog.


----------



## Roscoe618 (Jan 11, 2020)

CactusWren said:


> It would have more to do with supply and demand than the intrinsic qualities of the pup. At the high end, expensive things aren't _that _much better than regular nice things. Is $200/lb wagyu beef really that much better than a nice premium steak you can get for $40 at a restaurant? I've had both, and not to my taste buds!


With all due respect, the price of a well trained protection family dog has nothing to do with economics. I am not talking high end steak houses and the fair market price of meat. A well trained 2 year old protection family dog is expensive regardless of demand and regardless of the original price of the pup!


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

David Winners said:


> No, it's because of the work that professionals have put into the dog.


Of course, you're right if the dog is trained. I was only referring to a dog that cost $12K but was _not_ trained.


----------



## K9SHOUSE (Jun 8, 2003)

Only if it comes with a 24k gold diamond studded collar and pooper scooper. 😁


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

K9SHOUSE said:


> Only if it comes with a 24k gold diamond studded collar and pooper scooper. 😁


A free scooping for a year .....


----------

